# Parts : where to buy online and shared/common parts



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi all, I just purchased a 2005 X-Trail and am trying to find online sites to buy parts. I know it wasn't sold in the US so parts are hard to come by online. Are there any parts that are shared with other Nissan vehicles, brakes,suspension, etc...?


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

I found RockAuto Auto Parts has decent selection and prices. Just the shipping is a killer though if you order a few things as it might ship from different locations making it REALLY add up. Luckily I ship mosy of my stuff to the US and go pick it up there.


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

I've also found partstrain.com, partsgeek.com and supraz2000.com .


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ve bought some parts from ************.ca, this was the only place i ve found hand brake parts.I ve paid half the price the dealer wanted.


----------



## 88turborx7 (Jul 28, 2012)

What is the web site?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The website is auto parts way(all together). 
Don t know why it was blocked.


----------

